# Snails with Betta in 3 gallon tank



## Wallace (May 1, 2016)

I have one male betta in a 3 gallon tank. Is it ok to keep a snail with it? If so, what type?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

I like Assassin Snails in smaller aquariums. They are small and have a low bioload. Also, as they are small, they normally don't attract the attention of a Betta. Another option, if you have algae, is a Horned Nerite. They are also quite small but they are also picky eaters and _most_ will only eat natural algae; no wafers, no vegetables.


----------



## Wallace (May 1, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You're most welcome. I forgot to add: Assassin Snails will eat leftover food if it hits the substrate. However, if you can pick up a couple of pond or bladder snails from the pet store (usually they will give them to you) they eat those, too.


----------

